# How can I cover up this closet?



## acyate (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm looking for an economical way to cover up this closet. Ive thought about putting up curtains but wonder if that's the best way to go. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated (under $50 would be nice. too...).

Thanks...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I use sliding doors, HD has some inexpensive ones
The ones I bought are mirrored doors
Pretty sure they are over $50

Fabric/curtains might be all you can do under $50


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

In the picture it looks like you have accordian-style doors. You can use a spray adhesive to attach fabric to the front of the doors. You'd want to lay each door on the floor to make it easier.

Otherwise, check local salvage yards, yard sales and Craigslist.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

best bet IMHO is find your nearest Habitat for Humanity ReStore and look for bi-fold doors in decent shape and paint them to match decor. doors there are normally 5 and 10 dollars from what i've seen and purchased. tracks may be extra, but it LOOKS like you may already have an old track up there, yes? hard to tell from pic.

DM


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi there!

by looking at the picture i got an idea that instead of hiding your closet why do you put some nice wooden paneled sliding door to it OR you can also try frosted sketched sliding doors for the closet giving it an arty touch instead of feeling bad about it.

Dana 
http://www.ninaathome.com


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

A little more than $50 but maybe a bookcase insert?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

"Cover up" could be interpreted a lot of different ways. A few 2"x4"'s, a couple of sheets of drywall, some joint compound.........just kidding. Under $50.00 doesn't leave many options other than the curtains you already thought of. New bi-folds would be my suggestion, but out of the $50.00 budget.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Bi-Fold Doors may be the trick. Cost would be a little more than $50.00, but would look nice. Measure out the opening and see if you can find a good deal on door sets that will fit the space. 

Example below. In your case, look for MDF, or other inexpensive style door, and omit the installation of wood casings.

Before:









After:


----------

